# som pics of my chichliden



## cichlidioot (Jan 22, 2005)

I find this one of the most beautiful cichliden 






























greets Cichidioot


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice looking specimens you have there!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What outstanding hybrids!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Not a hybrid from what I can tell. It's a Vieja synspilum.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What about the bright white spots?
I don't think a fish that spectacular could be found living in the wild, they must have been created through selective breeding and possibily cross breeding.(Even though it mostly resembles a synspilum).


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Synspilum with the dots come from Chiapas in Mexico.

See the following:

http://www.cichlidae.info/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=464


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

So it is a hybrid then.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

No, it's not a hybrid. It's a locale.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Whats a locile?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

By locale, Lisachromis means that specimens of _Vieja synspilum_ collected from Chiapas, have a different coloration than fish from other collection points.  It's a regional variant.  Another very good example of this is with _Aulonocara stuartgranti_.  A hybrid is the offspring of two fish of different species (such as a "flowerhorn").  Hybrids are not assigned any binomial nomenclature.


----------



## slyv (Jan 21, 2005)

Kewl fish!There is a Synsp variant(not hybrid)called shinespot(which these look like)being bred and distributed in Germany but be carefull b/c there are some Asian bred Vieja hybrids called shinespots as well.Go to AquaMojo and do a search for shinespot and you'll find a few threads there.Tim


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Malawi4me2, thanks for the good explanation.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well you learn something everyday. :lol: Thanks guys.


----------

